# Armoured Company?



## Words_of_Truth (Sep 20, 2007)

It's been a while since I've played Imperial Guard. I have the remnants of my small army. What I have left is three or four tanks. So as I've been restoring my armies of the past I was thinking of trying to put them to use and the best/cheapest way that I knew of was an armoured company.

However I'm unsure whether there is a legal incarnations of this list available any more. So I was wondering if anyone knew if there is or failing that another option?


----------



## SGMAlice (Aug 13, 2010)

I have an ABG myself. Enjoy 

Download from Forgeworld. Clicky

SGMAlice


----------



## Words_of_Truth (Sep 20, 2007)

The changes to ordnance and firing on the move is really confusing, do you roll to hit and see if it scatters or does it just scatter now, even if you move?


----------



## Words_of_Truth (Sep 20, 2007)

Do you use Storm Troopers SGMAlice? I have a load of Kasrkin models about four units worth, I also have a single Chimera so I was thinking of sticking one in the chimera and another 1 or two infiltrating.


----------



## TheKingElessar (Mar 31, 2009)

Ordnance is fired like a regular Blast weapon - you roll the Scatter Dice and 2d6. A HIT is a hit, otherwise, scatter the 2d6 result minus your BS.


----------



## Words_of_Truth (Sep 20, 2007)

That's pretty cool then, so you just place the blast marker and see if it scatters, I like how it's easier to move and fire with Guard.


----------



## Words_of_Truth (Sep 20, 2007)

Think this thread should be moved to the Imperial Guard army list section.

Here's my 1500 point list. It's made up of the models I currently have, dunno if it's any good so I was wondering if you could give me some advice. Left the points on as the army list and costs can be found on the Forgeworld site.

*HQ*

COMPANY COMMAND TANK . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . 160 pts
- Battle cannon
- Lascannon . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . .+15 pts per model
- Slick Loader . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . +20 pts
- 185

*Elite *
STORM TROOPER SQUAD . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . .85 pts
- additional Storm Troopers . . . . .16 points per model x5
- Plasma gun . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . .15 pts per model x2
- 195

CHIMERA ARMOURED TRANSPORT . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . 55 pts
- Heavy flamer. . . . . . . . . . . . . . .free
- Heavy flamer . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . .free
- 55


STORM TROOPER SQUAD . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . .85 pts
- additional Storm Troopers . . . . .16 points per model x5
- Meltagun . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . .10 pts per model x2
- Power weapon . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . .10 pts
- 195

STORM TROOPER SQUAD . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . .85 pts
- additional Storm Troopers . . . . .16 points per model x5
- Meltagun . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . .10 pts per model x2
- Power weapon . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . .10 pts
- 195

*Troops*

TANK SQUADRON . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . .150 pts per tank
- Battle cannon
- Lascannon . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . .+15 pts per mode
- Slick Loader . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . +20 pts
- 185

TANK SQUADRON . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . .150 pts per tank
- Exterminator autocannons
- Heavy bolter
- Heavy bolters . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . .+20 pts
- 170

TANK SQUADRON . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . .150 pts per tank
- Demolisher . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . .+15 pts per model
Skilled Driver . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . +5 pts
- 170

*Fast Attack*

SCOUT SENTINEL . . . . . . . . . . . .35 pts per model
- Autocannon . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . .+5 pts per mode
- 40

SCOUT SENTINEL . . . . . . . . . . . .35 pts per model
- Autocannon . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . .+5 pts per mode
- 40

ARMOURED SENTINEL. . . . . . . .55 pts per mode
- Lascannon . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . .+15 pts per mode
- 70	

-1500


----------



## TheKingElessar (Mar 31, 2009)

I'd still remove them to be on the safe side. lol

Anyway, why the hull a double-flamer Chimera??
ML/HF - great anti-infantry, some anti-tank.


----------



## HOBO (Dec 7, 2007)

Words_of_Truth said:


> Do you use Storm Troopers SGMAlice? I have a load of Kasrkin models about four units worth, I also have a single Chimera so I was thinking of sticking one in the chimera and another 1 or two infiltrating.


I have 65 Kasrkin models and I use them as my Vets normally, and without any Grenadiers Doctrine nonsense:biggrin:, and if I do field any ST's I use the old ST models...generally though Kasrkins can be used at ST's if you want, and they work well both ways you have planned.

On Armoured Company...I also mainly use the Armoured Battlegroup rules when I'm using an all-Tank list, but in Apoc games I also use the old AC armylist, mainly because I have 27 Russes so I naturally want to field all of them.

In the end though it comes down to whether or not you have opponents that will permit you to use such lists...if they do then cool, if not - :dunno:

You can always go Russ heavy by using the IG Codex if you want to, although the Squadroning rules means there are pros and cons in doing so.

Ahh, a list. I agree wuth the good King Elessar....dual HF Chimeras are terrible, ML/HF (mainly) ftw.


----------



## Words_of_Truth (Sep 20, 2007)

TheKingElessar said:


> I'd still remove them to be on the safe side. lol
> 
> Anyway, why the hull a double-flamer Chimera??
> ML/HF - great anti-infantry, some anti-tank.


I was young and I wanted to burn things lol If I can find a replacement turret you think a Multi Laser is better?



HOBO said:


> I have 65 Kasrkin models and I use them as my Vets normally, and without any Grenadiers Doctrine nonsense:biggrin:, and if I do field any ST's I use the old ST models...generally though Kasrkins can be used at ST's if you want, and they work well both ways you have planned.
> 
> On Armoured Company...I also mainly use the Armoured Battlegroup rules when I'm using an all-Tank list, but in Apoc games I also use the old AC armylist, mainly because I have 27 Russes so I naturally want to field all of them.
> 
> ...


What's the benefit of Squadrons because I can't see any which is why I've split my Leman Russ tanks and Squadron's up into individual units.

Btw can Chimera's infiltrate if you put STs in? and how would you use the the chimera in my list? Put it with the plasma gun squad?


----------



## SGMAlice (Aug 13, 2010)

Words_of_Truth said:


> Do you use Storm Troopers SGMAlice? I have a load of Kasrkin models about four units worth, I also have a single Chimera so I was thinking of sticking one in the chimera and another 1 or two infiltrating.


Sorry for the late reply. My UT2k4 clan was online.

No, i use no ST's in my ABG. Barely any infantry at all; only 3 Armoured Fist Squads. Its an Apocalypse army not a vanilla 40k army.

Horde opponents could get a little messy on that list but otherwise i agree with the others.

SGMAlice


----------



## HOBO (Dec 7, 2007)

Words_of_Truth said:


> I was young and I wanted to burn things lol If I can find a replacement turret you think a Multi Laser is better?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No the Chimera can't infiltrate. You pay a lot of points for the ST's special abilities so why not use them.

That said, with their Chimera you can always give it to another unit if their chosen Special Operation doesn't suit, whereas with Reconnaissance you can use it.


----------



## Words_of_Truth (Sep 20, 2007)

So if I give it to the plasma squad and let them scout in it while the two melta squads infiltrate, that would be good?




SGMAlice said:


> Sorry for the late reply. My UT2k4 clan was online.
> 
> No, i use no ST's in my ABG. Barely any infantry at all; only 3 Armoured Fist Squads. Its an Apocalypse army not a vanilla 40k army.
> 
> ...


Do you mean I'd struggle facing Horde opponents or they'd be in trouble?


----------



## SGMAlice (Aug 13, 2010)

You may struggle. Few Tanks ,at least for an ABG, ST's may help a little but your numbers are limited and given the propensity for IG Scatter to go wild its unlikely you can rely on the Leman Russ'.

SGMAlice


----------



## Words_of_Truth (Sep 20, 2007)

SGMAlice said:


> You may struggle. Few Tanks ,at least for an ABG, ST's may help a little but your numbers are limited and given the propensity for IG Scatter to go wild its unlikely you can rely on the Leman Russ'.
> 
> SGMAlice


Hopefully Slick Loader will help a little with that. Also the Exterminator can shred some squads with three heavy bolters and it's autocannon.


----------



## SGMAlice (Aug 13, 2010)

Yes, but it can only target one squad at a time and is unlikely to take the entire squad out. Maybe try working in an Executioner with Plasma sponsons; It will provide another five pie plates. I also find that Vanquishers make better Command Vehicles but that is preference only.

SGMAlice


----------



## HOBO (Dec 7, 2007)

Words_of_Truth said:


> So if I give it to the plasma squad and let them scout in it while the two melta squads infiltrate, that would be good?


You could do that...outflank with the Plasma ST in the Chimera.

I would just make the Melta ST 5 men only...they are quasi-suicidal afterall.
Use that saved 160 points for another vehicle.


----------



## Words_of_Truth (Sep 20, 2007)

Just going off what models I currently have so the squads of Storm Troopers are mostly to make up the points. If I can get another tank on the cheap I'll drop the STs from the melta squads.

Does the conversion kit for the vanquisher from Forgeworld give you the entire turret?


----------



## HOBO (Dec 7, 2007)

Words_of_Truth said:


> Does the conversion kit for the vanquisher from Forgeworld give you the entire turret?


Yes, both the Gryphonne and Stygies VIII Pattern Vanquisher Turrets are the complete Turret....you might have to do some work on the underside of the turret to make it swivel because it doesn't come with the piece that connects to the hull which allows it to swivel, well unless it's changed in the last few years since I bought mine.

Oh, and the Vanquisher isn't that good, unless you are using the old Armoured Battlegroup stats where it has the 2 weapon modes - standard BC and the AT shells.


----------



## Words_of_Truth (Sep 20, 2007)

It gives an additional D6 to penerate doesn't it? and co axial allows it to reroll if it hits first.

Actually like the Ryza pattern turret, it's like in-between the other two. I definitely want a stubber on it.


----------



## TheKingElessar (Mar 31, 2009)

Yeah, the duality of a Multi-Laser makes it far superior, IMO.


----------



## HOBO (Dec 7, 2007)

Words_of_Truth said:


> It gives an additional D6 to penerate doesn't it? and co axial allows it to reroll if it hits first


It's still not good...I have 2 and the models are sweet (I have 1 of each pattern), but they are only used in Apoc because the Maths simply doesn't add up, plus there are many other units that do the AT role not only more efficiently but cheaper to boot...ChiMeltaVets, Manticore, Vendetta, Hydras, Medusa w/ BB's etc etc...even Ordnance.

Still, entirely your choice as mileage may vary.

edit...I agree with SGMAlice aslo...I have my 2 as a HQ Command Tank and a Commissar's Tank.


----------



## Words_of_Truth (Sep 20, 2007)

Well I'm trying not to spend to much so I may just stick with the simple Battle cannon for now.


----------



## HOBO (Dec 7, 2007)

Words_of_Truth said:


> Well I'm trying not to spend to much so I may just stick with the simple Battle cannon for now.


Can't go wrong with the LRBT, so cool:biggrin:


----------



## SGMAlice (Aug 13, 2010)

Indeed, LRBT's are excellent. Any word on the Executioner? or are you going to stay completely with the LRBT?

Speaking of lists: In This Thread, myself and HOBO have posted ABG lists, While they are for Apocalypse size games, Maybe take a look and see if you can glean any useful information from them for a Vanilla list.
@HOBO: Hope you don't mind me pointing him to your list 

SGMAlice


----------



## HOBO (Dec 7, 2007)

SGMAlice said:


> Indeed, LRBT's are excellent. Any word on the Executioner? or are you going to stay completely with the LRBT?
> 
> Speaking of lists: In This Thread, myself and HOBO have posted ABG lists, While they are for Apocalypse size games, Maybe take a look and see if you can glean any useful information from them for a Vanilla list.
> @HOBO: Hope you don't mind me pointing him to your list
> ...


Not at all Mate...we're a friendly lot us IG'ers aren't we. - comrades in arms:biggrin:


----------



## SGMAlice (Aug 13, 2010)

HOBO said:


> Not at all Mate...we're a friendly lot us IG'ers aren't we. - comrades in arms:biggrin:


Indeed we are :grin::drinks:

SGMAlice


----------



## jaysen (Jul 7, 2011)

:so_happy: I wanna have a beer with your Avatar, Alice.


----------



## Words_of_Truth (Sep 20, 2007)

SGMAlice said:


> Indeed, LRBT's are excellent. Any word on the Executioner? or are you going to stay completely with the LRBT?
> 
> Speaking of lists: In This Thread, myself and HOBO have posted ABG lists, While they are for Apocalypse size games, Maybe take a look and see if you can glean any useful information from them for a Vanilla list.
> @HOBO: Hope you don't mind me pointing him to your list
> ...


Funny thing is, I used to have an executioner but I lost the plasma cannon and ended up converting the turret into an exterminator turret lol.

As I've spent quite a bit already on sorting out my Crimson Fists, I don't really want to spend to much on sort out this army. I'm thinking of getting some tank crews and a tank commander as I also need to get the cupolas for most of the tanks. If I can stretch it I'll try get a replacement turret for one of the LRBT and get an executioner one. 

The Exterminator (former executioner) tank it's like 15 years old and has been painted loads so I don't really want to waste a brand new turret on it.

I'll check that thread out thanks


----------



## HOBO (Dec 7, 2007)

It's all good WoT...best of luck with it:biggrin:


----------



## SGMAlice (Aug 13, 2010)

Well, if it makes any difference; i can usually get a complete turret for any variant of Leman Russ for around £5.

SGMAlice


----------



## Words_of_Truth (Sep 20, 2007)

Just need to figure out a colour scheme for the army. Could just go for a simple black and green one but it seems a little to normal.

Edit: Cool, 1 executioner turret would be most helpful heh.


----------



## Ratvan (Jun 20, 2011)

my friend has a WW2 SS inspired Imperial Guard army...it looks like it plays hardcore


----------



## SGMAlice (Aug 13, 2010)

Words_of_Truth said:


> Edit: Cool, 1 executioner turret would be most helpful heh.


If you would like i can point you in the right direction?

SGMAlice


----------



## Words_of_Truth (Sep 20, 2007)

Sure thanks


----------



## SGMAlice (Aug 13, 2010)

Go HERE

I get most, if not all, of my bitz here. And can put together many different tanks for a fraction of their retail cost.

SGMAlice


----------



## Words_of_Truth (Sep 20, 2007)

Do you suggest converting the Executioner Plasma Cannon or is there now an actual plastic model for it? It used to just be available from forgeworld when I played with them originally.


----------



## Words_of_Truth (Sep 20, 2007)

Think I found the plastic Executioner cannon, thanks


----------



## SGMAlice (Aug 13, 2010)

The plastic one is in there somewhere. Might have to wait a few days though but for the price, i don't mind waiting.

SGMAlice


----------



## Words_of_Truth (Sep 20, 2007)

I'll try get some bits and pieces, maybe a tank commander, also need drivers for my two open topped sentinels.


----------



## Words_of_Truth (Sep 20, 2007)

Do you think a punisher would be better than a exterminator?


----------



## Words_of_Truth (Sep 20, 2007)

Didn't realise the commander couldn't have a Executioner, think I'll stick him in the Exterminator then instead.


----------



## HOBO (Dec 7, 2007)

Words_of_Truth said:


> Didn't realise the commander couldn't have a Executioner, think I'll stick him in the Exterminator then instead.


The Squadron Commander can have an Executioner, but the Company Commander can't.

Seen as the latter has BS4 the Exterminator or Vanquisher is a good fit.


----------



## Words_of_Truth (Sep 20, 2007)

Still worth having an executioner though with plasma cannon sponsons despite being BS 3

That Ebay shop I was pointed to just cancelled one of my auctions but I was the only bidder, don't think he likes shipping to the UK. lol

Gonna go full whack on the tanks camo, using an airbrush and masking tape to make sure I get a good distinct different between the two greens.


----------



## HOBO (Dec 7, 2007)

My fully kitted Executioner is actually my numero uno killing machine (russ-wise), so yea I love them...I'll go so far as to say that an Executioner without Sponsons isn't bulit to it's full efficiency as those extra 2 3" blasts often catch that PF and/or SW - toting Marine in a unit.

Camo is cool..what'cha going for? - Urban, Jungle, etc.


----------



## SGMAlice (Aug 13, 2010)

Words_of_Truth said:


> That Ebay shop I was pointed to just cancelled one of my auctions but I was the only bidder, don't think he likes shipping to the UK. lol


Really?! Never done that to me. Try again? Maybe it was a mistake.

SGMAlice


----------



## HOBO (Dec 7, 2007)

Words_of_Truth said:


> Do you think a punisher would be better than a exterminator?


No...just nouke:


----------



## Words_of_Truth (Sep 20, 2007)

HOBO said:


> My fully kitted Executioner is actually my numero uno killing machine (russ-wise), so yea I love them...I'll go so far as to say that an Executioner without Sponsons isn't bulit to it's full efficiency as those extra 2 3" blasts often catch that PF and/or SW - toting Marine in a unit.
> 
> Camo is cool..what'cha going for? - Urban, Jungle, etc.


Forest / Jungle, the Xenobane have dark angels green clothes (jackets and trousers) with catachan green armour which so far I like when I highlight it with a mix of the green and khaki. They also have Khaki helmets, but I'm not going to go that, instead I'll just add a bit here and there, like on emblems etc. If you have the last Guard codex before the new one they are on the page of regimental outfits below the lines of the Cadian 8th in all their different fatigues.



SGMAlice said:


> Really?! Never done that to me. Try again? Maybe it was a mistake.
> 
> SGMAlice


It's ok actually, got lucky as I found that bitsandkits had those pieces so I was able to get it from them, what I really need is the sponson housings and a couple cupolas/hatch and tank crews, winning the bids for both of them so far but unsure whether I'll get them after he cancelled that auction just.



HOBO said:


> No...just nouke:


lol Why? 

It's fine though I just did a lot of converting today and made my exterminator turret look pretty cool and original, will show a picture of it when I finish painting it. Looks like a totally new Variant which I'm calling the M'khand  variant as that's the forgeworld that's supplying my army


----------



## SGMAlice (Aug 13, 2010)

HOBO said:


> No...just nouke:


This. As cool as they may look and sound, they have little effect.
Though i do include one or two based purely on aesthetics 

SGMAlice


----------



## HOBO (Dec 7, 2007)

It's a bugger you live where you do because I have about 13 Leman Russ Accessory Sprues that I don't need.


----------



## Words_of_Truth (Sep 20, 2007)

Heh oh well  I dunno why but they are hard as hell to get hold of from the bits stores over here.


----------



## HOBO (Dec 7, 2007)

SGMAlice said:


> This. As cool as they may look and sound, they have little effect.
> Though i do include one or two based purely on aesthetics
> 
> SGMAlice


I have 2 as well...just for complete-ness sake of my collection. When I did field one when it first came out it only achieved anything of significance about once in 6/8 games = not worth its cost or place in a list.


----------



## SGMAlice (Aug 13, 2010)

It is a little strange though, its ineffectiveness, given the statline of the Punisher Gatling Cannon.

Twin-Linked Punisher Gatling Cannons seem to fair better, on one of my Vultures XD

SGMAlice


----------



## HOBO (Dec 7, 2007)

SGMAlice said:


> It is a little strange though, its ineffectiveness, given the statline of the Punisher Gatling Cannon.
> 
> Twin-Linked Punisher Gatling Cannons seem to fair better, on one of my Vultures XD
> 
> SGMAlice


It needed to have an AP value...to not only be efficient but to be worth its points:headbutt:

Yea, twin-linked is good:grin:


----------



## Words_of_Truth (Sep 20, 2007)

On another note, if I was to expand this army, what would you suggest adding to it?


----------



## SGMAlice (Aug 13, 2010)

20 shots its nothing to be sniffed at, but yes, the lack of AP does let it down.
I was initially, after seeing it for the first time, expecting it to be a typo of some sort but it was never addressed in any FAQ. Given the power of a Gatling Gun, you would expect it to have an AP value of 4 or even 3.

SGMAlice


----------



## HOBO (Dec 7, 2007)

Words_of_Truth said:


> On another note, if I was to expand this army, what would you suggest adding to it?


Well just look at my list in showcase to see what I have (and SGMAlice's as well)...you only have 10500 points to go:laugh::crazy: 

I would get a Commissar's Tank because it has some great modelling aspects to it. 

You don't have any Artillery yet so that could be your heavy Support choices.

What about a super-heavy Company...3 Baneblade varients, or those Malcadors you're looking at.

Endless possibilities really:biggrin:


----------



## Words_of_Truth (Sep 20, 2007)

I was thinking of keeping it around the idea of a rapid reaction force or something that is very mobile. I'd love a Malcador but its well out of my price range for a while so my next step is to move up to 1750 then 2000. Commissar tank is probably the best option out of the ones you suggested tho, I was looking at Salamanders but I don't know if they are useful.


----------



## SGMAlice (Aug 13, 2010)

As HOBO says. My list is an Apocalyse Armoured battle Group, HOBO's is more Apocalypse Codex IG or maybe a mix of both.
Either way, look around, see what you like theme wise; As you can see i love Tanks and Artillery. Find your 'niche' and put together a rough list then maybe we can come up with something to fill in any holes 

Edit: Just read your post :laugh:

'Rapid Reaction Force' screams Mechanised Infantry to me. Salamander Scouts, Sentinels and more Chimera's than you can shake a Power Sword at. Maybe some mobile Artillery too: Griffons and Basilisks with one or two Deathstrikes and/or Manticores

SGMAlice


----------



## HOBO (Dec 7, 2007)

SGMAlice said:


> 20 shots its nothing to be sniffed at, but yes, the lack of AP does let it down.
> I was initially, after seeing it for the first time, expecting it to be a typo of some sort but it was never addressed in any FAQ. Given the power of a Gatling Gun, you would expect it to have an AP value of 4 or even 3.
> 
> SGMAlice


In all honesty I do sniff at it, from my experiences with them anyway...even fully kitted with Sponson HB's (26 shots) on average it only kills about 8/9 GEQ amd 3/4 MEQ a turn, and been so short ranged it'll only fire for 2 turns at most before been assaulted, or destroyed by gunfire (even short ranged ones).

It is best used against MC's and small SM units but even though I play in a heavy MEQ environment I get a better kill rate from other units like LRBT's, Hydras, Manticores, PlasmaVets, Executioner, Medusa, Demolisher, Basilisk, etc etc., plus the vast majority of these can do it at longer range to boot.

They are a nice looking Tank though.


----------



## SGMAlice (Aug 13, 2010)

Indeed, that sounds about right. And, in all the times i have fielded mine, i don't think they have ever made their points back more than twice, Though maybe because i field mine with MM Sponsons so the odd stray Land Raider or Battlewagon gets a face full of melty goodness.

SGMAlice


----------



## HOBO (Dec 7, 2007)

SGMAlice said:


> As HOBO says. My list is an Apocalyse Armoured battle Group, HOBO's is more Apocalypse Codex IG or maybe a mix of both.


My list as written does look like what you say, but I can have it written to mirror yours, by using the AB list and the various Companies (Siege Gun Squadron, Siege Tank Company, Heavy Tank Company etc). I can field a 7K all-vehicle AB list using this format, no warm bodies at all (except the crew).

I might change my Showcase to represent that actually...looks better.




> Either way, look around, see what you like theme wise; As you can see i love Tanks and Artillery. Find your 'niche' and put together a rough list then maybe we can come up with something to fill in any holes


Like my fellow Tank Company Commander...happy to help:wink:




> Rapid Reaction Force' screams Mechanised Infantry to me. Salamander Scouts, Sentinels and more Chimera's than you can shake a Power Sword at. Maybe some mobile Artillery too: Griffons and Basilisks with one or two Deathstrikes and/or Manticores
> 
> SGMAlice


I agree, and I'd probably keep your Russes sponsonless so they're more mobile, especially any of the short ranged ones like Demolishers.


----------



## Words_of_Truth (Sep 20, 2007)

Yeah my demolisher and battle tank(s) are currently sponsonless, the Exterminator has heavy bolters and I'll be altering one of the LMBT to make it my Executioner which will have plasma sponsons. 

By the way what is the benefit of having a Squad Command Tank, I might be missing something but it looks like a normal tank.


----------



## SGMAlice (Aug 13, 2010)

Words_of_Truth said:


> By the way what is the benefit of having a Squad Command Tank, I might be missing something but it looks like a normal tank.


None, except having 1 - 3 more Tanks in your list.

SGMAlice


----------



## Words_of_Truth (Sep 20, 2007)

ah ok  I have some left off foot troops from my previous army, do you think it would be better if I cut down a squad or two of STs and give the chimera to an armoured fist company?


----------



## SGMAlice (Aug 13, 2010)

Armoured Fist Squads have to have Chimera's anyway.
ST's fill a different role to AFS's. Quasi Suicide and Objective holding respectively. Try to keep both in amounts appropriate to their role.

Do you have a list yet? Even a rough one. Or have i just missed you posting it.

SGMAlice


----------



## Words_of_Truth (Sep 20, 2007)

I did one back on page one. Here's a copy of it, I've not altered it yet to replace a LRBT with an Executioner, or put my commander in the Exterminator.


HQ

COMPANY COMMAND TANK . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . 160 pts
- Exterminator Auto cannon
- Heavy Bolter . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . .Free
- Heavy Bolters . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . +20 pts
- 180

Elite 
STORM TROOPER SQUAD . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . .85 pts
- additional Storm Troopers . . . . .16 points per model x5
- Plasma gun . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . .15 pts per model x2
- 195

CHIMERA ARMOURED TRANSPORT . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . 55 pts
- Multi Laser. . . . . . . . . . . . . . .free
- Heavy flamer . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . .free
- 55


STORM TROOPER SQUAD . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . .85 pts
- additional Storm Troopers . . . . .16 points per model x5
- Meltagun . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . .10 pts per model x2
- Power weapon . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . .10 pts
- 195

STORM TROOPER SQUAD . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . .85 pts
- additional Storm Troopers . . . . .16 points per model x5
- Meltagun . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . .10 pts per model x2
- Power weapon . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . .10 pts
- 195

Troops

TANK SQUADRON . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . .150 pts per tank
- Battle cannon
- Lascannon . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . .+15 pts per mode
- Slick Loader . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . +20 pts
- 185

TANK SQUADRON . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . .150 pts per tank
- Battle cannon
- Lascannon . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . .+15 pts per model
- Slick Loader . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . +20 pts
- 185

TANK SQUADRON . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . .150 pts per tank
- Demolisher . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . .+15 pts per model
Skilled Driver . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . +5 pts
- 170

Fast Attack

SCOUT SENTINEL . . . . . . . . . . . .35 pts per model
- Autocannon . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . .+5 pts per mode
- 40

SCOUT SENTINEL . . . . . . . . . . . .35 pts per model
- Autocannon . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . .+5 pts per mode
- 40

ARMOURED SENTINEL. . . . . . . .55 pts per mode
- Lascannon . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . .+15 pts per mode
- 70	

-1500


----------



## SGMAlice (Aug 13, 2010)

Indeed you did, i may have missed it or forgotten.

Methinks you should make any changes to it you feel are necessary.

ST's only really should have the standard 5 man squad for reasons i noted a couple of posts up and ML's are better than Heavy Flamers on Chimera's, though i see that this has already been mentioned now that i look back on the entire thread.

SGMAlice


----------



## Words_of_Truth (Sep 20, 2007)

Yep sorry My chimera does now have a Multi-laser on it sorry . 

I'll drop the STs down in number and use them to either deep strike infiltrate, scout or outflank. I'll use an Armoured fist squad, since I'm assuming I'll need a holding unit, only problem is I only have either grenade launchers and flamer models and no heavy weapon models atm.


----------



## SGMAlice (Aug 13, 2010)

No problem 

Re-do the list and post it up. Looks mostly good though.

SGMAlice


----------



## Words_of_Truth (Sep 20, 2007)

With the cuts to the ST squads and the other changes, I'm 100 points down now, here's the list. Could add a Griffon if I get my hands on one and then make the other 25 points up with skills and minor wargear.


HQ

COMPANY COMMAND TANK . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . 160 pts
- Exterminator Auto cannon
- Heavy Bolter . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . Free
- Heavy Bolters . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . +20 pts
- 180

Elite 
STORM TROOPER SQUAD . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . .85 pts
- Plasma gun . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . .15 pts x2
- 115

STORM TROOPER SQUAD . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . .85 pts
- Meltagun . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . .10 pts x2
- Power weapon . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . .10 pts
- 115

STORM TROOPER SQUAD . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . .85 pts
- Meltagun . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . .10 pts x2
- Power weapon . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . .10 pts
- 115

Troops

ARMOURED FIST SQUAD . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . 105 pts
- Voxcaster . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . +5 pts
- Autocannon. . . . . . . . . . . . .+10 pts
- Flamer . . . . . +5 pts
CHIMERA ARMOURED TRANSPORT
- Multi Laser. . . . . . . . . . . . . . .free
- Heavy flamer . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . .free
-125

TANK SQUADRON . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . .150 pts per tank
- Executioner . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . +40 pts
- Lascannon . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . +15 pts 
- Plasma cannons . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . +40 pts
- 245

TANK SQUADRON . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . .150 pts per tank
- Battle cannon
- Lascannon . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . +15 pts 
- Slick Loader . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . +20 pts
- 185

TANK SQUADRON . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . .150 pts per tank
- Demolisher . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . +15 pts 
Skilled Driver . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . +5 pts
- 170

Fast Attack

SCOUT SENTINEL . . . . . . . . . . . .35 pts
- Autocannon . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . .+5 pts 
- 40

SCOUT SENTINEL . . . . . . . . . . . .35 pts 
- Autocannon . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . .+5 pts 
- 40

ARMOURED SENTINEL. . . . . . . .55 pts 
- Lascannon . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . +15 pts 
- 70 

-1400


----------



## SGMAlice (Aug 13, 2010)

Excellent.

Well, i would drop the Lascannon Sentinel for a standard Vendetta; 3 Twin Linked Lascannons are better than one single Lascannon, it also has better Armor Values.
That takes 130Pts out of 170Pts if you drop the Sentinel.

Otherwise there is little you can add with that 100Pts, without taking something out first.

SGMAlice


----------



## Words_of_Truth (Sep 20, 2007)

Not think adding the griffon is worth it? For a Vendetta don't you have to buy the plastic Valkyrie and then the vendetta conversion kit from FW?


----------



## SGMAlice (Aug 13, 2010)

Yes, indeed, i also meant to add that as an option available as well. My apologies.

The Vendetta would require the conversion kit.

SGMAlice


----------



## Words_of_Truth (Sep 20, 2007)

Think I'll go for the Griffon as I need more anti infantry.


----------



## SGMAlice (Aug 13, 2010)

Alright, excellent 

Now all you need to do is expand it to Apocalypse size 

SGMAlice


----------



## Words_of_Truth (Sep 20, 2007)

Heh yeah, for now though I think I'll boost the Plasma gun squad of ST back up to 10 which is 80 pts, ain't got the cash to get the Griffon.

How would you deploy the three STs squads if none of them have transports?


----------



## HOBO (Dec 7, 2007)

Words_of_Truth said:


> How would you deploy the three STs squads if none of them have transports?


Deep-strike or Outflank...with ST's it's the SW's that do the damage, not the Hot-shots, so focus on Melta-ing a high value AV target, etc.



That's a good list, not like mine but I like it a lot. Believe you me, if (once) you get bitten hard by the dreaded Treadhead Bug your list will be at Apoc size before you know it:grin:

It isn't mentioned but I would go with a Hull HF on the Demolisher seen as it's an up close and personal type Tank.

I personally wouldn't field a single Vendetta because they're massively fat targets at the best of times, and 1 on its lonesome is going to be targetted until it's gone....2's is better (not squadroned though).


----------



## Words_of_Truth (Sep 20, 2007)

HOBO said:


> Deep-strike or Outflank...with ST's it's the SW's that do the damage, not the Hot-shots, so focus on Melta-ing a high value AV target, etc.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Cool thanks for the rep  Would you deep strike the full squad of ST with the plasma guns to?

It's got a heavy bolter, suppose I could switch it, but would it use it that often due to it's ordnance?


----------



## HOBO (Dec 7, 2007)

Words_of_Truth said:


> Cool thanks for the rep  Would you deep strike the full squad of ST with the plasma guns to?


I'd put them in a Chimera myself...performing drive-by shooting, and hopefully they'll be a low priority target because there's more threatening vehicles in your list. Plus depending on what Special Operations you get the Chimera can always be leant to an other Unit, or used on its own...gives you a variety of options.


----------



## SGMAlice (Aug 13, 2010)

HOBO said:


> I personally wouldn't field a single Vendetta because they're massively fat targets at the best of times, and 1 on its lonesome is going to be targetted until it's gone....2's is better (not squadroned though).


See, now i have fielded a Vendetta a few times and i did figure that it would be a fire magnet, but did it on the basis that it would draw the fire from other targets, while getting a shot or two off itself before going down, yet this was not the case in the majority.

I was somewhat suprised.

SGMAlice


----------



## Words_of_Truth (Sep 20, 2007)

I'm using the only Chimera I have for an Armoured Fist Company, so that I have another holding unit. Which means all my ST squads are without transport :/


----------



## HOBO (Dec 7, 2007)

SGMAlice said:


> See, now i have fielded a Vendetta a few times and i did figure that it would be a fire magnet, but did it on the basis that it would draw the fire from other targets, while getting a shot or two off itself before going down, yet this was not the case in the majority.
> 
> I was somewhat suprised.
> 
> SGMAlice


Mileage varies that's for sure, but around my area they're a massive target priority. 

I prefer to have them hang back sniping away at max range, and only move them forward the last few turns, and with a PCS or SWS that is built for Objective taking...if they're used to transport a unit in the first few turns they are nearly always destroyed soon after because it's within range of a ton of enemy firepower.


----------



## Words_of_Truth (Sep 20, 2007)

Guess I'll deep strike the two melta squads and scout the plasma squad to use it as another holding unit.


----------

